# Storing Your Home Defense Guns



## Cryozombie (Nov 7, 2007)

I think the author of this article makes some good assessments... 

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/tactical/location_090507/index.html



> I have long advocated what I call the SIG Principle, which stands for Simple Is Good. When considering where to locate a gun in your home, don't overthink it. Take into account your likely threat level (the example that I gave at the beginning of this article was extreme, but it was my reality at the time and I have never forgotten it) and place the gun accordingly. Keep them accessible but out of the hands of those who are not authorized to use them. While this sounds difficult, it really isn't if you just give it some unconventional, "out of the box" thought.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 7, 2007)

Of course, it would be best if everyone in the household were educated about firearms safety, and taught a healthy respect for the firearm, in addition to a good set of moral values.  This is the best way of keeping your guns safe, regardless of storage methods.  

In the absence of that, there is no "one size fits all" method that will work for everyone.  Different people should use different methods depending on what their situation is.  

For example...

Someone who lives by himself will do just fine with a pistol that's resting directly on the nightstand, snugly encased in a holster that covers the trigger guard, or a shotgun resting next to his bed.  

Someone who may have children that could sneak into the bedroom, would be better off with a quick access safe that would be impossible for the children to defeat, but easy for him to open in an emergency.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 7, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Of course, it would be best if everyone in the household were educated about firearms safety, and taught a healthy respect for the firearm, in addition to a good set of moral values.  This is the best way of keeping your guns safe, regardless of storage methods.
> 
> In the absence of that, there is no "one size fits all" method that will work for everyone.  Different people should use different methods depending on what their situation is.
> 
> ...


Good point; the relative safety needs are different, and have to be balanced.  I do things differently when I'm travelling than when at home, or when my brother & niece come over.  (Kid around, unsecured gun stays under my direct control.)


----------



## thardey (Nov 7, 2007)

He gave me a good idea, but I'm not sure how best to make it work.

I don't have a weapon stored near my front door, although I have a couple of battle-ready swords, and knives displayed on my wall on the other side of the room.

I had thought about putting something in the coat closet next to the door, but it is awkward since the doors hit together when opened. But I just realized that the bookshelf next to the door would be a good place to keep a snub-nosed revolver that hasn't yet found a place.

As I was reading the article, I was wondering about using a hollowed-out book about 2 paragraphs before he said it was a bad idea, and I can see his point.

Is there something else that can be used/manufactured to look like a book, but open on the "spine end" to allow easy access to a gun? The vase Idea wasn't bad, but there's no room on the bookshelf for one big enough.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 7, 2007)

thardey said:


> He gave me a good idea, but I'm not sure how best to make it work.
> 
> I don't have a weapon stored near my front door, although I have a couple of battle-ready swords, and knives displayed on my wall on the other side of the room.
> 
> ...


 
Just put most of your books spine out, then lean one or two hardback against the back of the bookcase "face out," you'll create a triangular gap behind the book that the snubby can be placed in, but will be covered on the sides by the other books.  All you have to do is knock your books aside and grab and go.  

Lamont


----------



## thardey (Nov 7, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Just put most of your books spine out, then lean one or two hardback against the back of the bookcase "face out," you'll create a triangular gap behind the book that the snubby can be placed in, but will be covered on the sides by the other books.  All you have to do is knock your books aside and grab and go.
> 
> Lamont



Hey, that's a good idea, If I do it right, nobody will ever see the gap will they?


----------



## Guardian (Nov 11, 2007)

thardey said:


> He gave me a good idea, but I'm not sure how best to make it work.
> 
> I don't have a weapon stored near my front door, although I have a couple of battle-ready swords, and knives displayed on my wall on the other side of the room.
> 
> ...


 
My question to you is this while your sleeping at night when most home invasions happen?  If so, what good would a gun next to the front door do you, just asking as to why it wouldn't be better in the room that you are in?

Just asking for clarification sakes.


----------



## thardey (Nov 12, 2007)

Guardian said:


> My question to you is this while your sleeping at night when most home invasions happen?  If so, what good would a gun next to the front door do you, just asking as to why it wouldn't be better in the room that you are in?
> 
> Just asking for clarification sakes.




My .357 is in a quick-access safe under my side of the bed. All I have to do is roll over, hit 4 buttons, and grab the gun. (Like the author, I like the idea of having to clear my head before I get a hold of my gun from a dead sleep. Also, I have a son, who is too young to be teaching about gun safety.) We have a guard dog who sleeps in the room with us, and who is very good at keeping track of who is in the house, and who is new.

The front door gun would be another one. Since many of the home-invasions I hear about involve someone knocking on the door, asking to use the telephone, or whatever, I thought it would be useful to have one there, too. I have a narrow window in the front door that I can see who's out there from the bookshelf, but you wouldn't be able to see me grab the gun by looking in the window.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 12, 2007)

thardey said:


> My .357 is in a quick-access safe under my side of the bed. All I have to do is roll over, hit 4 buttons, and grab the gun. (Like the author, I like the idea of having to clear my head before I get a hold of my gun from a dead sleep. Also, I have a son, who is too young to be teaching about gun safety.) We have a guard dog who sleeps in the room with us, and who is very good at keeping track of who is in the house, and who is new.
> 
> The front door gun would be another one. Since many of the home-invasions I hear about involve someone knocking on the door, asking to use the telephone, or whatever, I thought it would be useful to have one there, too. I have a narrow window in the front door that I can see who's out there from the bookshelf, but you wouldn't be able to see me grab the gun by looking in the window.


 

Thanks, that clears that up and like you, my 357 is under my bed and quick access can be gained, but would wake me up getting to it also.  The discussion veered me away from any other weapons except by the front door.  I don't have any kids living at home and a quick feel for my wife next to me would tell me that anyone coming from the front room would not be there for my health.


----------

